# Filling the Gap



## Logan Novice (Feb 20, 2021)

My new lathe and mill have the typical MT3 spindle and tail stock taper but it's they're larger than the MT3 spindle that was on my old mini lathe.  I wanted to use some of the tools from the old setup so I tried a reducer/adapter sleeve and it mated just fine but was too short meaning the tail stock screw wouldn't push the adapter out of the larger quill in the new lathe tail stock making it troublesome (virtually impossible) to use the adapter sleeve and remove it without taking the tail stock apart.  So I made an extensionr (plug) for the adapter sleeve.  It's a fairly easy turning project but it works beautifully.  The new piece simply fits into the back of the adapter sleeve to increase its length and allows the tail stock quill screw to push it out at the end of its travel.  I used an "O" ring to secure a nice snug fit.  It's snug enough to require a dab of disc brake grease on the "O" ring to press fit into the sleeve but hand pressure is enough to put it it place.


----------



## eugene13 (Feb 20, 2021)

Good Idea, simple fix.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Feb 26, 2021)

Trying to get more tailstock quill travel without ejection, I shortened the tang on my drill chuck MT2 adapter. Unfortunately, I shortened it a little too much and it wouldn't eject at all. I drilled and tapped the shortened tang and installed a round head machine screw. Perfect.


----------

